# Widget für verpasste Anruf + SMS



## thE_29 (16. Jul 2010)

Nunja, ich will ein Widget schreiben, welches mir die verpassten Anrufe und SMS anzeigt.
Dh, ich muss wissen wie Widgets gehen (vorallem, kann man die dann komplett unsichtbar machen, weil wenn keine SMS und kein Anruf da ist, will ich halt nix sehen) und wie ich auf SMS-unread und not-answered calls zugreifen kann..

Habe mir den Widget Locker gekauft und der kann im Lockscreen Widgets anzeigen.. Weil in der normalen Oberfläche hätten diese Widgets keinen logischen Sinn


----------



## Geeeee (16. Jul 2010)

Muss mal zwei Fragen dazu loswerden:
1. Wenn du die Widgets unsichbar machst, nehmen sie ja trotzdem Platz weg, oder?
und daraus resultierend 
Frage 2: Was ist, wenn du Musik hörst (da gibts ja ein Lockscreenwidget) und dein Widget da auch erscheinen würde? 
Jedenfalls auf meinem Desire hab ich beim Musihören über den Standardplayer immer das Musikwidget im Lockscreen. Würden sich dann nicht beide "beißen"?


----------



## thE_29 (16. Jul 2010)

Tja, es würde schon Platz brauchen..
Von daher ist ja auch die Frage ob es überhaupt möglich ist..
Man könnte bei dem Widget ja auch einen Musikplayer integrieren.. Werds halt auf googlecode Online stellen.

Mal gucken wann ich Zeit zum Anfangen habe.. Hello World Widget habe ich ja schon 

Achja, für Tipps zu meinen Vorhaben wäre ich dankbar


----------

